# Brain Buckets....time for a new Helmet



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

my circa 1998 lid is long overdue for replacement....I ran a couple searches and couldn't really find anything current...so whats the story on very protective, lightweight, well ventilated helmet? I have tried the Giro Xen and Fox ???something at LBS...the Xen didn't fit right(too small or too large-I don't like relying on the head locks for fitments...the Fox fit better, but I haven't had good luck with Fox motorcycle helmets in the past so I'm a bit leary...are they good stuff?

Mostly ride XC singletrack, some commuting, but do like to air it out now and again with a bit suedo FR/DH on my xc steed.....

Thanks


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe the problem with the Giro Xen is that it is not 29er specific whereas the Fox is so that is why it fit.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Take a look at Bell and Specialized - if the Fox and Giro aren't fitting right.


----------



## Chris_T (Feb 21, 2005)

GreenLightGo said:


> Take a look at Bell and Specialized - if the Fox and Giro aren't fitting right.


The manufacturers tend to have distinct shapes to their helmets. If one helmet from a mfr fits there is a good chance most of their line will fit (and vice versa if one doesn't fit)

I used to think I had a Bell-shaped head but then I cut my hair and found that Giros fit much better. Love my Xen, YMMV


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Rudy Project helmets do well for 29er riding


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought bell makes fox's mtb helmets. my buddy has one and he loves it.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

metelhead said:


> my circa 1998 lid is long overdue for replacement....I ran a couple searches and couldn't really find anything current...so whats the story on very protective, lightweight, well ventilated helmet? I have tried the Giro Xen and Fox ???something at LBS...the Xen didn't fit right(too small or too large-I don't like relying on the head locks for fitments...the Fox fit better, but I haven't had good luck with Fox motorcycle helmets in the past so I'm a bit leary...are they good stuff?
> 
> Mostly ride XC singletrack, some commuting, but do like to air it out now and again with a bit suedo FR/DH on my xc steed.....
> 
> Thanks


Go to this site and read up: http://www.bhsi.org/

You might want to check if your current helmet's company has a crash replacement policy (where you send your old helmet in and for a discounted fee, you get to purchase a new one). Surely you've had a crash since 1998 that may concern you in terms of your helmet's safety factor.... I doubt you kept the purchase receipt from 1998. I would replace it immediately since standards for helmets changed in 1999 requiring all helmets to meet the CPSC standard. I probably take it all a little too seriously due to having suffered a few too many concussions over the years from sports.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

The fox bike helmet is well made.. IMO


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Take a look at this. Fit is very individual, but I have liked the fit over my older Giro. maybe my head is Specialized shaped...dunno.

Specialized Vice helmet review here.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

On a whim, while road tripping, I tried on a Uvex helmet. It fit great, was light, had a good twisty knob system in the back, and a cool multi-position strap lock under the chin, so that when you sweat all over the straps, and they get a bit loose in the middle of the ride, just a simple click, click, click takes care of it.


----------



## vfrrider17 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, try on all sorts of helmets. Base you pick on which one actually feels the best, not what we all are trying to push on you.

But if you want me to push a helmet on you, I love my UVEX! Great fit, lots of adjustments and made in Deutschland, ya.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Thought that Bell and Giro merged sometime ago....


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

metelhead said:
 

> my circa 1998 lid is long overdue for replacement....


Wait a minute! An 11 yr old top! The industry insists that you must replace your helmet every 5 years or you will surely die. Therefore, you are dead and have no need for a helmet. Please stop bothering the living with these questions.

FWIW I ride a 9 yr old Giro Boreas road helmet (and I am also dead). I like the lighter weight, more vents and I have no use for a visor so a raodie lid is good for me. Fit is paramount. I had a Selev Alien several years ago that didn't fit well and gave me a headache. Apparently my head is round at the hat band and Selev makes helmets for oval heads. Feel free to rely on the retention systems. Most helmets are manufactured in only 3 sizes.

See you on the other side.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

If a lid that old has been ridden in the sun and sweat-ed into for that long, the sad truth is that old-reliable should have been replaced some time ago. Good move on doing it.

Of course, if you don't get a 29'er compatible helmet, your freewheel may jam.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Buy the cheapest helmet that fits the following criteria:

-fits very well
-white or light gray


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ionsmuse said:


> Buy the cheapest helmet that fits the following criteria:
> 
> -fits very well
> -white or light gray


I think this is a good theory. I have been buying Trek Vapor helmets since I started mountain biking in 2001. Cheap, fit well with a decent retention system, light colors. It does look like the price has gone up since I got my last one. Treks web site says $55, I used to get the for like $35? :skep:


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

*fox flux $49 at chainlove*

Not sure if it was coincidence or not but after reading this thread I popped over to Chainlove.com and found the Fox Flux helmets for $49 . Pretty sweet deal and even had the white/gray model to keep me in line with Ionmuse's sage advice (cooler and less weathering).
Cheers,
M


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

GreenLightGo said:


> Take a look at Bell and Specialized - if the Fox and Giro aren't fitting right.


Agreed. Sounds like the Giro and Fox (do not) fit you the same way they do me. Bell and Specialized generally fit me better.

I am looking for a '10 Specialized Vice to try on.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

idaz said:


> Not sure if it was coincidence or not but after reading this thread I popped over to Chainlove.com and found the Fox Flux helmets for $49 . Pretty sweet deal and even had the white/gray model to keep me in line with Ionmuse's sage advice (cooler and less weathering).
> Cheers,
> M


though IMHO helmets with visors are entirely lame, the Flux comes close to being ok, and maybe the Xen but thats about it


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

hizzity said:


> I thought bell makes fox's mtb helmets. my buddy has one and he loves it.


Does not matter who actually makes the helmets. Fit is everything and that is in the design, not the manufacturing.

Bell and Giro have the same parent company. Fox is not part of it.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

crux said:


> Thought that Bell and Giro merged sometime ago....


Same ownership, different companies, product lines and head shapes.


----------



## 2TurnersNotEnough (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a Specialized Instinct helmet that I like for off-road. Specialized is currently unloading them on their site at 20% off (was $100 now $80).


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

FoShizzle said:


> though IMHO helmets with visors are entirely lame, the Flux comes close to being ok...


...because of the spoiler!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

shiggy said:


> ...because of the spoiler!


The spoiler just pops off, no problem. You can put it back on again too. Only thing it's good for is laying the helmet down on it's top so it won't roll around.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

.....just to clear the air, in my mind(which is really the only thing that matters..lol) Everything I post is 29er relevant as I Only have 29er's....Xtc 29er and 429!

....good feedback so far- perhaps I should have asked: are there any helmets to stay away from? So far I gather if it fits Run it!? simple as that.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

metelhead said:


> So far I gather if it fits Run it!? simple as that.


yeah. For the most part they all protect the melon just as effectively. BruceBrown's comment on the change to CPSC standards is great info IMO. Get a new lid. Think I'll be looking for one, too.:thumbsup:


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

JohnGray said:


> yeah. For the most part they all protect the melon just as effectively. BruceBrown's comment on the change to CPSC standards is great info IMO. Get a new lid. Think I'll be looking for one, too.:thumbsup:


I agree Brucebrown's link is very interesting: here is a further link
http://www.bhsi.org/helmet09.htm

I'm actually going to try and hunt down the THE F14 and see how it fits- I like to rear coverage.....anyone have one of those? It does look a bit of overkill for XC.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

metelhead said:


> I agree Brucebrown's link is very interesting: here is a further link
> http://www.bhsi.org/helmet09.htm
> 
> I'm actually going to try and hunt down the THE F14 and see how it fits- I like to rear coverage.....anyone have one of those? It does look a bit of overkill for XC.


I have an F-14. It fits me OK but not great. May be fine for you.

Feels light on the head and is about the same actual weight as the claimed weight of the Xen.

Good coverage which is important to me. Good venting.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

ionsmuse said:


> Buy the cheapest helmet that fits the following criteria:
> 
> -fits very well
> -white or light gray


I steer away from white helmets because I don't want my head to look like a deer's ass.

Otherwise, I agree that any helmet that moves away from the Universal Fit bottom category (30-55 dolares) into the head size specific (50-infinity, there's some overlap at the bottom end) works fine and lighter colors are generally better (not as hot).


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Visors are good for blockin' car headlights at night.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Since I stubbornly continue to ride in spandex shorts at least half the time, I demand a visor, so that I can exhibit at least some semblance of style!

Leave me alone! I said SOME!

(derail approved by mod, since thread has exhausted itself)


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Mike Brown said:


> I steer away from white helmets because I don't want my head to look like a deer's ass.


That's what I was going to say. Anywhere there are deer and hunters, white should be avoided for mtb'ing. Yes, a responsible hunter will most likely be able to tell the difference between a white helmet on a cyclist and the furry tail of a deer, but......


----------



## scooter2468 (Aug 5, 2008)

sean salach said:


> That's what I was going to say. Anywhere there are deer and hunters, white should be avoided for mtb'ing. Yes, a responsible hunter will most likely be able to tell the difference between a white helmet on a cyclist and the furry tail of a deer, but......


Unless you're the invisible man, there will be plenty of things to catch a hunter's eye besides just a white helmet, like say, the typically garish jerseys most of us wear.

Quick question: has anyone got real world experience (not just myth) of a mtb'er being shot by a deer hunter?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I had an arrow zip past my face once. Immediately hear "ffu-u-u-u-u-u-u-c-c-c-c-k-k-kk..." from the woods. I've been threatened as well, and had quite a few angry reactions from hunters when riding with people wearing white. All of this happened when I was living on the East Coast. Most hunters are responsible. Some aren't(just like mtb'ers). I would rather not have the hunter need to look through his scope at me to tell that I'm not a deer.


----------



## scooter2468 (Aug 5, 2008)

metelhead said:


> .....just to clear the air, in my mind(which is really the only thing that matters..lol) Everything I post is 29er relevant as I Only have 29er's....Xtc 29er and 429!


Maybe that's the problem w/ folks who don't get the 29er thing, they're wearing the wrong helmets.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

metelhead said:


> I agree Brucebrown's link is very interesting: here is a further link
> http://www.bhsi.org/helmet09.htm
> 
> I'm actually going to try and hunt down the THE F14 and see how it fits- I like to rear coverage.....anyone have one of those? It does look a bit of overkill for XC.


cambriabike has the f14 for $30. 3 color schemes, all sizes in stock. its a "hot deal", so you just missed 20% off. they've had that promotion before, i'm sure they'll have it again. HOTDEAL20 was the code.

i got the THE B1 helmet there, mostly because it was cheaper, but also because it has rear protection and mesh covering the vents (tired of bugs getting stuck between my helmet and scalp). the fit is really snug, even with the thinnest pads. but it is pretty darn comfy. good luck!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

im ordering my fox flux monday


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

scooter2468 said:


> UQuick question: has anyone got real world experience (not just myth) of a mtb'er being shot by a deer hunter?


I got peppered by bird shot while road biking in Italy. The locals will hunt the fields after the harvest and I just happened to be at the other end of a shot with the pellets raining down from above. Doesn't really even hurt. Not the hunter's fault, either. Just wrong place, wrong time. Come to think of it, I was wearing a white helmet, but I doubt the hunter mistook my head for a birds a$$.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

It may be expensive, but who can put a price on their head. I ride the Specialized S-Works, and highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## scooter2468 (Aug 5, 2008)

amillmtb said:


> It may be expensive, but who can put a price on their head. I ride the Specialized S-Works, and highly recommend it to everyone.


Okay, mr. I sell bikes... truth be told that once a helmet meets the minimum crash standards, they don't make it any more crash-worthy when they make it lighter or better ventilated. If you want to sell helmets to the masses to protect their heads, you'd be pushing the least expensive helmets. Or, of course, you could just be a shill for over-priced helmets that don't do anything more for you in a crash than the cheap helmets. I wonder where you make more money?


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

scooter2468 said:


> Okay, mr. I sell bikes... truth be told that once a helmet meets the minimum crash standards, they don't make it any more crash-worthy when they make it lighter or better ventilated. If you want to sell helmets to the masses to protect their heads, you'd be pushing the least expensive helmets. Or, of course, you could just be a shill for over-priced helmets that don't do anything more for you in a crash than the cheap helmets. I wonder where you make more money?


easy there...

nicer helmet = lighter, better vented

maybe you need to switch to decaf and let other people worry about how they spend there money. i am generally a cheap bastard but i will splurge on a nice helmet (and shoes).

nice helmets are nice.

i will throw lamar in the ring as i have had good luck with those! they seem to be a little less bulky than the giro/bell helmets.

i really like the look of these:


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

max-a-mill said:


> easy there...
> 
> nicer helmet = lighter, better vented
> 
> ...


But much of the time that "nicer" helmet also has less head coverage/protection even though it passes the impact tests. The weight loss is partly because the shell has been cut so high on the sides and back. Assuming they both fit, I would take a Specialized Vice ($110) over the S-Works Mtn ($200) even if they were given to me.

For years I preferred to wear the $60-80 Giro Semi I paid full retail for rather than the lighter, more vented (not really cooler) top of the line Bell (that does fit well) I bought through a team deal for less than wholesale.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Agreed. Sounds like the Giro and Fox (do not) fit you the same way they do me. Bell and Specialized generally fit me better.
> 
> I am looking for a '10 Specialized Vice to try on.


I get along pretty well with Giro and Fox - have a XEN and Flux - but the fit could have been better and I wanted something lighter/flows more air since moving to Miami. Was looking hard at the Specy S-Works but med was too tight, large too big - the LBS had a Bell Volt - it was just right! If Specy ever makes a medium/large - I'm in there camp too.

My first Bell helmet - overall impressed. I'd like to find a white Bell Sweep for my road riding.


----------



## scooter2468 (Aug 5, 2008)

max-a-mill said:


> easy there...
> 
> nicer helmet = lighter, better vented
> 
> ...


I don't give a rat's a$$ how folks spend their money. The issue I had w/ the earlier post was the false premise that more expensive helmets offer better protection than less expensive helmets. Lots of retailers try to shame folks into buying more expensive helmets by guilting them with the "what's your head worth?" BS.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

scooter2468 said:


> I don't give a rat's a$$ how folks spend their money. The issue I had w/ the earlier post was the false premise that more expensive helmets offer better protection than less expensive helmets. Lots of retailers try to shame folks into buying more expensive helmets by guilting them with the "what's your head worth?" BS.


Is it a fact that cheaper helmets (so long as they meet the _minimum standard_) are every bit as crash worthy as any more expensive helmet?

If someone has a link to that info, I'd love to see it.

All I know for certain is that there is a minimum standard, but how would you know that one helmet isn't more crash worthy than another?


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

scooter2468 said:


> I don't give a rat's a$$ how folks spend their money. The issue I had w/ the earlier post was the false premise that more expensive helmets offer better protection than less expensive helmets. *Lots of retailers try to shame folks into buying more expensive helmets by guilting them with the "what's your head worth?" BS*.


Agreed, I've heard retailers try that line w/ customers. Lame. But there are people out there who will figure 'yeah, that makes sense'.


----------



## scooter2468 (Aug 5, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Is it a fact that cheaper helmets (so long as they meet the _minimum standard_) are every bit as crash worthy as any more expensive helmet?
> 
> If someone has a lonk to that info, I'd love to see it.
> 
> All I know for certain is that there there is a mminimum standard, but how would you know that one helmet isn't more crash worthy than another?


Figure it out... have you EVER seen a manufacturer promote one of their more expensive helmets by telling you it offered more protection than a less expensive helmet? Of course not, because they can't make such a declaration. They can, and do, make promises about ventilation, light weight, etc... all the time, 'cause they can.

Seriously, it is expensive enough to make a helmet meet the minimum standards and still be reasonably light. To make the really light helmets meet an even higher protection standard would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

scooter2468 said:
 

> Figure it out... have you EVER seen a manufacturer promote one of their more expensive helmets by telling you it offered more protection than a less expensive helmet? Of course not, because they can't make such a declaration. They can, and do, make promises about ventilation, light weight, etc... all the time, 'cause they can.
> 
> Seriously, it is expensive enough to make a helmet meet the minimum standards and still be reasonably light. To make the really light helmets meet an even higher protection standard would be cost prohibitive.


That still doesn't guarantee me that all helmets that meet the minimum standards are equally protective. I'm sure some could argue it either way, but it's ludicrous to think that with all the different styles, shapes, designs made by different manufacturers, that they are all exactly equally protective.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jeffj said:


> Is it a fact that cheaper helmets (so long as they meet the _minimum standard_) are every bit as crash worthy as any more expensive helmet?
> 
> If someone has a link to that info, I'd love to see it.
> 
> All I know for certain is that there is a minimum standard, but how would you know that one helmet isn't more crash worthy than another?


We have no way of knowing how much impact protection any of the helmets provide beyond the standards. Best we can see is there are many high-end, high cost, low weight helmets sold in Europe that meet their standard but not the US standard. Even Bell and Giro have sold Euro-only models. The US versions are heavier/bulkier to reach the minimum.

The parameters of the testing method also cannot test whether helmets with more coverage are more protective. There are specified impact points for the tests and in a real-world crash you may not even touch those spots.


----------



## scooter2468 (Aug 5, 2008)

jeffj said:


> That still doesn't guarantee me that all helmets that meet the minimum standards are equally protective. I'm sure some could argue it either way, but it's ludicrous to think that with all the different styles, shapes, designs made by different manufacturers, that they are all exactly equally protective.


Trust me, I don't really want to open up another can of worms, but in reality they are all essentially equally unprotective.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I think back to my first helmet, a padded vinyl (fake leather) strap helmet in the late 1960s -- early 1970s that I wore racing, and I've got to say helmets have improved since then.


----------



## flizzyride (Aug 2, 2006)

metelhead said:


> I agree Brucebrown's link is very interesting: here is a further link
> http://www.bhsi.org/helmet09.htm
> 
> I'm actually going to try and hunt down the THE F14 and see how it fits- I like to rear coverage.....anyone have one of those? It does look a bit of overkill for XC.


I've been using an F14 for about 2 months now. It's a good call. Especially for someone who doesn't like lock systems (it doesn't have one). Also especially for someone looking for an XC/commuter/DH/FR helmet? Plus, THE has new designs out for 2010, so a 2009 F14 sould be easy to find at a discount.

Regarding high-dolla-buckets, added cost may lead toward light/comfy/cool... but really, (full-face and other added coverages aside) any helmet foam between your noggin and the ground is a good thing. I.e., cheapies work fine.

Good luck man


----------

